# CZ 75BD in Stock at Buds



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

I got an email from Buds today to say that they had the CZ 75BD back in stock. It was one of the guns on my wish list. I've already got my gun, but thought if anyone else was looking for the decocker version that is a source. I doubt it will last long. Their listed price is $504 plus you will have to add 3% for a credit card transaction. Not the best price around, but one of the few places that seem to have this version in stock.
CZ-USA CZ75BD 9mm 16RD DCKR LL LCI $504.00 SHIPS FREE


----------



## bassjam04 (Jul 13, 2011)

I saw that-and Im still in the market.Im still leaning toward the SP-01 and even thinking going with the Shadow.But I thought Buds price was pretty good on this.


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

CZ Customs sells the same gun for $465 and doesn't have the credit card fee, but they pretty much never have one in stock. 

I'm really enjoying my CZ 75b. I just installed a CZ fiber optic sight last week and really like it. It makes it much easier to pick up the front sight. I think the SP comes with the night sights, which should solve that problem for you. 

My next purchase will be the Kadet Conversion Kit so I can shoot cheaper 22LR through the gun. That should make trips to the range a lot cheaper. 

Good luck on your search!


----------



## bassjam04 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ive chatted with CZ custom a few times now-really nice guys. I may have switched gears a bit and am considering 85-Im a leftie. Ive checked everywhere I can think of and they are pretty much sold out.Called CZ-they said they probably wont have any more of that model until late spring!! Still havent ruled out the SP-01,but Ive never had a full ambi before.


----------

